# FR: commencer à / de + infinitif



## kishanshah

*j'ai aussi commencé à aller à la gym*

hi, i am saying this sentence but i thought it sounded a bit too weird to say *à aller*. i was thinkin maybe this would change to *d'aller*. 

if *à aller* correct than could someone please give some tips on how to pronounce it  

thanks

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Addyblue

"j'ai commencé à aller à la gym" is correct.

You just have to have a tiny break between the "à" and "aller"


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Kish!


> *Rem. 1.* La constr. _commencer à_/_de_ + verbe est proportionnellement plus fréquente au xxequ'au xixes. (parallèlement la constr. _commencer_ + subst. y est moins fréq.). Ds la docum. _commencer à_ est 4 à 5 fois plus fréq. que _commencer de._ Il n'existe pas de distinctions abs. entre les 2 constr. On peut cependant observer qq. tendances. *a)* La constr. avec _de_ est plus fréq. au xxes. qu'au xixes. *b) *_Commencer de_ est plus fréq. dans la lang. soignée que dans la lang. usuelle ou fam. *c)* On emploie plus volontiers _à_ devant les verbes indiquant que l'action aura un développement _(commencer à devenir, à (s')inquiéter, à comprendre), _p. oppos. aux verbes n'indiquant qu'une simple durée _(commencer de lire, d'écrire_ [_une lettre, un roman_], _de vivre)_ (_cf._ rem. _s.v._ ds _Ac. _1835-1932). *d)* Afin d'éviter l'hiatus, l'usage soigné tend parfois à employer _de_ lorsque _commencer_ est à une forme qui se terminera par une voyelle, ou devant les verbes commençant par une voyelle. *2.* Dans l'emploi fam. (_supra_ H. Bazin et Simenon) on ne rencontre jamais _de._


source

In short, you can use de (d') before vowels. […]

Ed


----------



## Canteloupe

salut
pouvez-vous m'aider?
quel mot est juste dans cette phrase: à ou de?

Le bouffon a commencé ____ jouer sa flûte.

merci!


----------



## CapnPrep

Bonjour ! On a parlé de cette construction dans le fil suivant :
*continuer à/ de*


----------



## bopli

Canteloupe said:


> Le bouffon a commencé *à/de* jouer de sa/la flûte.


Both are acceptable but _à_ is more common_ - _(_de_ is more literary)_ 
Par _could also fit in a list/serie of actions/instruments 
- e.g. _le bouffon a commencé par jouer de la flûte, puis du violon..._ - >> first (...), then (...)


----------



## Lentille~

Hi all,

The forum dictionnary seems to list either as appropriate but this seems too easy...  I wondered whether there are rules regarding A v DE with commencer. The sentence I want to use it in specifically is:

On top of this rejection of its informal code, they also begin to negate their society's laws.

My tentative: […] ils commencent aussi à/de contredire les lois de leur société […]


----------



## geostan

There used to be a rule that went something like this.

commencer à + infinitive - when there is no expected end to the action.
commencer de + infinitive - when the action will be relatively short-lived.

L'enfant commence à parler à l'age de deux ans.
Il a commencé de pleuvoir vers 3 h de l'après-midi.

Nowadays, I doubt that anyone makes this distinction. I use _commencer à_ most of the time, but prefer _commencer de_ when the following infinitive begins with an « a ».

Les invités ont commencé d'arriver à 8 h. (But I'm sure even here, many people would still use _à_.)


----------



## Lentille~

Thanks Geostan. That was such a useful post!  So I take it, there isn't a "wrong" answer? Its more a question of style and depending on the particular sentence, one will look perhaps a bit more elegant than another?


----------



## timofei

Lentille~ said:


> Its more a question of style and depending on the particular sentence, one will look perhaps a bit more elegant than another?


_Commencer de_ est très livresque. Personnellement je trouve que ça sonne affreusement mal... À l'oral tout le monde employera spontanément la préposition _à_, et le _de_ qu'on trouve à l'écrit relève plus d'une certaine forme d'affectation que d'une quelconque élégance, à mon avis.


----------



## Martin_56

Hi Geostan,
after one of your colleagues has just told me to go and look up in the dictionary, could I ask you if it is correct to say "Je commence *de *me remettre maintenant" ? Your example with "Il a commencé de pleuvoir" seems to come closest, but I'm not sure....

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Donaldos

_commencer_ _*de* _ is not incorrect but rather just unusual in everyday speech.



> *Commencer à, de *(+ infinitif). Les deux constructions sont correctes ; _commencer à_ est courant, _commencer de_ appartient au registre soutenu ou littéraire : _je commence *à* expliquer ce point _(comparer à : _je commence *d'*expliquer ce point_).



(Larousse)


----------



## Martin_56

Thanks awfully Donaldos ! That's just what I meant: there are so many things in the French language that pass by the rules, but are nevertheless clumsy - and that's why we depend on you native speakers ! […]


----------

